# Topics > Projects >  The AI Initiative, The Future Society, Harvard Kennedy School of Government, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

The Future Society

thefuturesociety.org/the-ai-initiative

linkedin.com/company/the-ai-initiative

Co-founder and Director - Nicolas Miailhe

Co-founder - Cyrus Hodes

Co-founder - Simon Mueller

----------

